# Plowing with a lifted Wrangler YJ?



## Jeffro75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a '95 Wrangler 4 cylinder with a six inch suspension lift. I am interested in a small plow for my long gravel driveway and helping out neighbors. Can I put a plow on or not? I called two local places that sell plows and both told me I couldn't. Is that right?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Sure you can you will have to make a custom mount for the plow (to lower the plow mount about 6")


----------



## Jeffro75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, that's what I thought. So next questions are what kind of plow should I get (for residential use on gravel and blacktop private drives) and what do I need to do to my jeep? I've been reading the threads and seems like having down pressure is important, that I need to step up my alternator, beef up the front of the frame for the plow mount, and make sure to ballast the weight of the plow in back. What am I missing?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Keep in mind you have a AX5 trans (weak).


----------

